# Mazzer Stockists



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all, who amongst all the retailers stock the widest Mazzer range?

Kind of struggling to find anyone with full range...

Thanks.


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Ah ha! Found 'em...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee Omega have good range , forum sponsors too.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mulmar.co.uk...................


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

Can anyone provide some info to help me out?

I've won a Super Jolly Timer on eBay but, having spoken to the vendor today prior to going to collect it tomorrow, it transpires that the timer unit isn't working properly. The grinder apparently works, but you have to hold the rotary switch to do so.

I've had a search and found a couple of UK stockists, but the prices are £70 or above. Does anyone know of anywhere cheaper? (there a US stockist selling them at $42, but that's before shipping/import costs).

Or have any forum members got a secondhand timer unit they want to get rid of?

Alternatively, as I'm only going to be using it at home, how easy/expensive would it be to convert to manual operation?

The vendor has been open about it after it came up and has offered me the chance to back out, but it was a reasonable price and I don't particulary want to start from scratch again! I've asked the vendor if he'll lower his price because the description wasn't completely accurate, but any more information would be very welcome!

Peter


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would ask the vendor to lower their price by the cost of the timer and see what they say.

Alternatively the electronics should be fairly simple, adding a manual switch should just be a matter of bypassing the timer circuit to engage to motor.

A new thread would probably help to these ends









edit:

Just realised your probably talking about the variable resistor being faulty, i.e. the bit that adjusts the amount of time the grinder is on for? These are pretty hard to break parts, they don't overheat or burn out, they infact normally just get gunked up and can be repaired by spraying with electrical contact cleaner and 'twiddling' back and forth to clean it.


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! The vendor has made an offer to meet half way, which is reasonably tempting.

I'm hoping that Mazzers are so tank-like that it will respond to a bit of tlc! I don't know how the switch actually works, but I'd guess that there is a clockwork mechanism somewhere that might be gunged up - the only thing against that is that it does look like it's tucked well away inside the grinder body and isn't exposed to the outside world.

I'll take your advice and start a new thread - I'm still treading around like a cautious newbie (which I am, of course!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Will you be single dosing or running it with a supply of beans in the hopper?


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

Single dosing only - just for home use


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The timer is a bit of a luxury then. Some people like it as they can start the machine then step away knowing the machine will switch off in 15 secs or so once beans are ground but you'll probably be thwacking away while it's running anyway.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I can supply you with a new timer switch (Gaggia original) - £43.00 incl vat & postage. The knob is £5.00 if included. Both items are currently ex-stock UK.

PM me.......


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

peterh said:


> Thanks for the reply! The vendor has made an offer to meet half way, which is reasonably tempting.
> 
> I'm hoping that Mazzers are so tank-like that it will respond to a bit of tlc! I don't know how the switch actually works, but I'd guess that there is a clockwork mechanism somewhere that might be gunged up - the only thing against that is that it does look like it's tucked well away inside the grinder body and isn't exposed to the outside world.
> 
> I'll take your advice and start a new thread - I'm still treading around like a cautious newbie (which I am, of course!)


If you were happy with the price in the first place, I would say half way is a good offer.

If it is the variable timer switch at fault you will more than likely be able to fix it with a bit of electrical cleaner. Even if you have to take the metal cover off the switch and give it a proper wipe on the inside. They are dead simple pieces of electronics.

They look like this on the inside










The 'clock hand' moves over the contact, changing the resistance. The contact often gets caked in dirt, especially, I imagine, in a grinder.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

Does this help at all:


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks to espressotechno, D_Evans and jamster for the replies! This forum is great!

I picked the machine up this evening and it doesn't look too bad - apart from being encrusted with several years worth of stale coffee. The switch is strange - you have to turn it clockwise to the stop and then hold it as it springs back towards the 'off' position. About half way back, the grinder starts and you have to hold the knob like that until you're done.

That video is really helpful and the comment about seeing ground coffee on the inside is interesting - I thought it might be clean inside. I'll take the switch out over the next few days and see if I can get inside it.

espressotechno, thanks for the offer - I might take you up on it. I assume that Gaggia was a typo and you meant Mazzer?


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

One thing I noticed on the Mazzer Mini is the timer knob feels very similar in operation to the one on my Dualit toaster.

Might be worth looking for markings / ratings on the switch itself and then contacting some of the sellers of the Dualit part to see if it is the same.

It certainly looks very similar, but it's half the price:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/130390986672?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=t&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## peterh (Jan 16, 2014)

Hmmm...

This one looks pretty close in appearance to the one in the Youtube link you posted:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-TIMER-CONTROL-UNIT-FOR-DUALIT-TOASTER-2-3-4-6-SLICE-/130390984915?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

It has a 'D' section shaft though, whereas the Mazzer one is square - not that it should make a difference. It also says it is rated for 4 minutes - what's the maximum time the Mazer timer runs for?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

See if you can find a part number on the switch, if so whack it in google and see what comes up.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Paul you may know someone who can get hold of these, I'll pm you.


----------

